# Sundowner 4h gooseneck w/ living quarters for sale



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hellllloooooo, as some of you might know i sold off all my horses so now its time to sell my trailer 

Used 2004 Sundowner 4 horse slant with full living quarters with stud stall and separate entry mid tack. Excellent condition. Perfect for a weekend camping trip or a weekend show. The living quarters is fully functional with 2 beds (queen and twin), a 3 burner stove, fridge&freezer, shower, toilet, AC, heat, TV hookup, lots of storage, 2 tables, couch, dual sink, & microwave. The exterior is white with red and black detailing. Loading lights & horse compartment lights work great. 40gal water tank, 40gal waste water tank, 40gal grey water tank, pressure sized water system, city water hookup. Propane water heater. Length of trailer is 34ft" exactly, living quarters is 8ft". Weights 7500 empty, around 12000 fully loaded. Message me for more info and pictures.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bumppp


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Man I wish we were close and I could afford it. Show season is coming up and I have 3 horses and no trailer.


----------



## Mbvera (Jan 10, 2011)

How mich are you asking for it?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have sent you a message Mbvera.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bumppppp


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumpppppp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want it but I doubt husband will come off the money. I really want it!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it will officially go up on the market in May! We are going to put a new floor in and just tune some things up. So you have time im sure it wont sell quickly. Plus you can always make us an offer ;]


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Darn, you're close, too! Wish I had the money, I'm in the market for a trailer.


----------



## Dances with Horses (Feb 25, 2011)

I would love to buy a trailer like that, but I only have 1 horse and we don't have a truck that's powerful enough to pull a gooseneck anymore. The best of luck with selling your trailer though.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

buuuuuummmmmmmmpppppppp


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why do you have to be so far away?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We can deliver!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish I didn't have a wedding in october to be paying for! This would be absolutely perfect for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bbumppp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumptiy bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumpbumpbumpbump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

b u m p


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bumppinggg


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

How much? (sorry I would pm you but don't know how on my phone Internet)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I pmed you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is gorgeous but I am sure WAY out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you its very hard for me to let go of it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

does it have a bathroom?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bathroom and shower combo


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Gave it a good bath today here are some better pictures of it


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom's been complaining lately about the two-horse we have, and is now set on a 4-H with tack room and LQ, can you take pictures of the interior and PM me a price? Thanks


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

le'bump


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Trailer will be put on Ebay in a few minutes listed in ebay motors under other vehicles


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumpeh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I had the money. I did show it to hubby and he liked it.... Just can't do it right now. WISH!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Just put brand new tires on it today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumpishy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you still have it in Oct maybe I can come look at it...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

There is a really good chance we will still have it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

B u m p


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> B u m p


Giggle.

(And heck, me laughing is re-bumping.)

I am guessing it is their new auto correcting of text speak has gotten to your post, you typed the letter "u" (quotes in hopes it does not show as you) and it changed it to the word you.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Giggle.
> 
> (And heck, me laughing is re-bumping.)
> 
> I am guessing it is their new auto correcting of text speak has gotten to your post, you typed the letter "u" (quotes in hopes it does not show as you) and it changed it to the word you.


Hahaha! Yes i didnt notice it untill you mentioned something. My phone likes to correct my grammar :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not your phone, it is the forum. It now has an auto correct for some of the text speak.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Really? This site is getting fancier


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Buh ump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

This is another bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

* trailer has been sold*​


----------

